# John Deere 5100/5105M looking for opinions on these tractors



## countryboy1980 (Jan 24, 2018)

What are your thoughts on the John Deere 5100 or 5105M tractors. I have narrowed my search to those 2 models. Im open for other ideas but I don't want to go any larger. Tractor will be used approx 60 hrs a year. Primary uses: Tilling 2 small fields, brush hog work, Plowing snow ( 8ft box blade on loader arms/10 ft rear back blade ). I own self storage and will use it to plow out a fairly large facility. This would be my first tractor and I plan to keep it for a long time. Before I spend 55k on one I thought I should get some input from real sources. The good model years if anyone has input would be great! Plan on buying used. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The M series is a good series for Deere, particularly the Tier 3 tractors.....which is pre-2012 and part of 2012 in some models.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Few little quirks on them, went to stick a 1000 pto rpm implement on my friends new m series this fall. No shaft in tool box. Hmm. No circlip on pto either - call dealer and by default it doesn’t have the internal gears or interchangeable shafts for 1000 rpm. Does have à shifted eco pto speed though of about 650 or so. Big ticket price to add the interchangeable shaft option after the initial build.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Few little quirks on them, went to stick a 1000 pto rpm implement on my friends new m series this fall. No shaft in tool box. Hmm. No circlip on pto either - call dealer and by default it doesn't have the internal gears or interchangeable shafts for 1000 rpm. Does have à shifted eco pto speed though of about 650 or so. Big ticket price to add the interchangeable shaft option after the initial build.


The 1000 pto is a option on the 5M models....standard on the 6M models. Not a lot of 1000 pto users on a tractor the size of a 5M, but the option is there if needed and ordered.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup and see older jd 5000's had same deal need to spec it. Just use to Kubota nh mf etc that just come with it on everything over about 60 hp in the older models. They don't usually have the arguably more useful eco pto like the JD though unless spec'd.

Was just a bale chopper so we stuck it on the old NH TN-75 he has.



Vol said:


> The 1000 pto is a option on the 5M models....standard on the 6M models. Not a lot of 1000 pto users on a tractor the size of a 5M, but the option is there if needed and ordered.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Yup and see older jd 5000's had same deal need to spec it. Just use to Kubota nh mf etc that just come with it on everything over about 60 hp in the older models. They don't usually have the arguably more useful eco pto like the JD though unless spec'd.
> Was just a bale chopper so we stuck it on the old NH TN-75 he has.


60ish hp for 1k pto? Not on my Kubby. Although I am not sure I have seen any implement requiring the 1000 pto that mine has enough power for.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No the newer utility size kubotas started deleting the interchangeable shafts and internal gearbox as well. Since the m8200/9000’s it’s been optional, well, in Canada the cab models seemed to be ordered with it.


----------



## countryboy1980 (Jan 24, 2018)

Never plowed with a tractor before what are your thoughts on snow removal with one?


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

countryboy1980 said:


> Never plowed with a tractor before what are your thoughts on snow removal with one?


Like any new equipment experience, there's a learning curve to consider, but utility size tractors are great at snow removal. They're not as quick at it as a pickup truck, but they'll push more, almost never get stuck, and pile the snow vertical rather than horizontal. The only thing is that you might find yourself wanting chains, but that'll depend on your conditions. I have a similar size Kubota, and I plow snow mostly with a rear mounted snow blower, but I push and pile a fair amount with the bucket on the FEL without chains, and unless the ground is icy, it'll push snow until the tractor is completely engulfed in it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

countryboy1980 said:


> Never plowed with a tractor before what are your thoughts on snow removal with one?


Why not rent/lease one and try it yourself before dropping 50k on it?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've plowed some with a pickup, plowed lots with pickup plow on tractor loader, and lots with loader bucket and snowblower.

You on pavement or dirt? Does the ground freeze early and stay frozen where you are?


----------



## countryboy1980 (Jan 24, 2018)

I live in Michigan. Most of what I will plow will be on pavement. I do have a parking lot for outside parking that is crushed concrete. Ground does not stay frozen. It will thaw usually in January. My problem with the truck is snow cant be stacked then I have to hire a front end loader to remove it.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a 68 hp Kubota bought new in 99, Model M6800 and it only has 540 pto on it. I have a 5525 with the eco 540 pto and I think about 1600 engine rpm you are at the 540 pto rpm. One thing I do not like with it is how much it affects the road speed which is not an issue IF YOU remember to shift out of eco pto before getting on the road and wondering what is wrong with my tractor. But probably I am the only one who does such. lol


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

My personal opinion is it's overpriced. You could do better with a CanAm Commander 1000XT and 72" steel snowplow (plowfeet help with gravel areas) with joystick control for snow removal. That's what I used for winters in Northeast Ohio in the snow belt. Plowed better than my brother in law's 3/4 plow truck. Faster, more nimble, and never had to touch a snow shovel because I could get into tight spaces with it. Then you can get a cheaper, smaller tractor with loader to do your light tractor work/snow stacking; and come out ahead. Not to mention all of the other uses you'd get out of having a sport/utility side by side, without the gold enriched green paint.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I bought a 2012 5100m about a year ago. I put 250 hrs on it mostly hay making and some snow removal on the farm. It has been great I love the machine. It doesn’t take def but it has a dpf. Haven’t had any issues


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Bought a 5100e (my local deere dealers wanted alot more for a M) in august of 17. Have about 650hrs on it now really isnt too bad of a tractor. Havent done anything but fluids/filters and fuel. Actually just this past week did I realize just efficient is it. Ran a 15foot batwing for 6 hours in 540e in the 5100e then moved batwing to a m8540 kubota that used twice as much fuel doing the same job. It does go through quite a bit of def like every 3 tanks of fuel it needs a tank of def. And a normal def bottle will not fit in the def tank. I find that odd why not make the tank a little bigger? 
Really though it is insane it is not standered equipment for a 60k 100hp tractor not to have powershift transmission.
Also before buying the 5100e i purchsed a t4.100 new holland and it was nice till i hooked it up to the batwing and the whole dash/cab vibrated badly. Took mower and tractor to dealer and played musical chairs with their new mowers and mine and all new t4 tractors and they all did it. New holland bought it back and I bought green. We do not bleed green here.

Did I read your post correctly you are looking at a new 5105m cab and loader for 55k? I will hire you to negotiate my next equipment purchase.


----------



## wvfarmboy54 (Feb 7, 2018)

first i love my deeres first but with the way things are money wise i would have to go at least look at what kabota has to offer thay have huge discounts like 10 or 12 k off and offer 0 finance for 6 or 7 years or more that alone would make me look at least.


----------



## farmallzach (Apr 6, 2018)

Last fall I traded my 5075E for a 5100E, I needed something I could run my 530 Deere MoCo with other than my 756 International, I haven't had a chance to work it in the fields yet but have plowed a lot of snow with it this winter and it is a great tractor. I love the 24 speed transmission, the power shift Hi/Lo in the forward gears will be nice when baling or mowing. I didn't want a tractor with DEF on it but so far it has been trouble free. I have put about 100 hours on it this winter. It was quite an improvement over the 5075E, I know Deere is pretty proud of their M series tractors, the E has everything on it that I wanted at a decent price.


----------



## Dadnatron (Jul 24, 2017)

I purchased an 'off lease' 5100e machine with 400hrs.

For my purposes, I wish I had gone with a 6 series machine. I would recommend NOT going with the 5100e version, simply because of the lighter frame. I believe the M has a heavier frame and a little better setup. If I was going to do it again and not go 6 series, I would definitely go M.

My machine is 'pre-DEF' which I love. I've put about 1000hrs on it, and it has performed very well. It has a lot more power than the frame/weight can use. I put 800lbs of fluid in each back tire.

I wish I could find duals for it... but the tire size is only 30"... and everything I see is 34" an above. I'd like to just pick up some used duals for floatation.

All in all, I'd go 5100M if I were in your shoes. Get 3 sets of backside hydraulics and get the JD installed 3rd function for the loader. I use the heck out of the loader and having that easy use 3rd function is worth every $ I paid for its addition. I had them install mudguards on the front as well, as those tires really kick up mud for some reason.

If you are near a horse racetrack, I'd check and see if anything is coming off lease. Those guys lease and return about every year. There is nothing to 'abuse' them with. I got mine from the dealer who leases to the track. I just happened to show up the day they were switching out.


----------

